

8 traits of successful people by Richard St. John - cx42net
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOl0v54DaXo

======
cx42net
And to sum up what is told on that video :

The eight traits are :

1\. Passion: Love what you do.

2\. Work: Really hard.

3\. Focus: On one thing, not everything.

4\. Push: And keep on pushing yourself.

5\. Ideas: Come up with some good ones.

6\. Improve: Keep improving yourself and what you do.

7\. Serve: Serve others something of value.

8\. Persist: Because there is no overnight success.

------
cx42net
The original post is from Lifehacker : [http://lifehacker.com/the-eight-most-
common-traits-of-succes...](http://lifehacker.com/the-eight-most-common-
traits-of-successful-people-1635017441)

